# Glueing Cork



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I bought a rod from a friend reciently and noticed the the cork on the bottom of the rod looked cracked as I turned the butt section about an inch of the cork butt broke off. I could see the blank. So I was wondering if I could glue it back on and what type of glue I can use to do this.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*cork repair*

Hey there, That may be a good situation for Gorilla glue. Use it sparingly. Before it dries it expands witch will be good to get into all the nooks of the cork and it dries semi flexible when used thin.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Wood glue, TiteBond III to be exact.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Contact cement may do. I have used super glue to glue cork to foam and it has held so far.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Also, To repair cork.*

By some new cork, sand and grind some down into a pile...Enough to fill a hole. mix in some tightbond till you get a good paste from it and fill the gap. Make sure there is enough cork though. It should look like cork when your done.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

5 minute epoxy is what we use to put them on.. JAM


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Any Home Depot should do.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess I should have clarified-

Titebond III for glueing the cork rings together.

5 minute epoxy or rod bond for affixing the cork grip to the blank.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ok guys what I trying to do is to glue or attach the two pieces of cork back on the rod and or blank. 

Thanks for all the tips will try one of them.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Btt


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

ide buy a new cork ring or 2(however many itll take to fill in what broke) and glue that up....i use flex coat rod builders epoxy glue and trondak rod bond....either will work but take a while to dry


----------

